# 2017 Hummingbird Migration Map



## Bonz 54




----------



## Bonz 54

Bonz 54 said:


>


Thought I'd put up the Website Addy: http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html.


----------



## JimP

Feeder went out last weekend here in Wellston, nadda yet.
For those interested, this week Meijer has feeders and juice - buy one get 50% off 2nd one...at least up here they do.


----------



## finlander

I have a pair up. One front porch, one in back yard. Was out there five days ago and heard three seconds of their wing noise. Looked around and at feeder. Saw nothing. Still hoping a keep some around this summer and not just the transients.


----------



## finlander

So, any sightings nyet????


----------



## JimP

Nyet...nadda, nope, zero here in Wellston.


----------



## wally-eye

Nothing in Ludington.......


----------



## Bonz 54

Nothing here in Wixom yet.


----------



## don

Still waiting in the Shepherd/MtPleasant area, the feeders have been up for a week now.


----------



## finlander

I have had them up earlier. Once they were spotted in sw Michigan.


----------



## PWood

None in Copemish. Feeder out since Sunday.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Two feeders out since Saturday and nothing yet! Kind of surprising with the flowering plants and fruit trees going now.

How are you doing Don?


----------



## don

Doing well Dennis, real happy with the surgery results. I should never have waited so long to have had them replaced, piece of cake other than the time involved.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Glad to here that Don! I've really been enjoying the Pany FS7 this turkey spring.....










I'm having a problem with the S40 but, I'll try to figure it out before consulting your expertise!


----------



## Albaman

The Hummers always arrive at our feeders the same time very year, between the 13th - 15th of May. It's been the same every year for as long as we've lived here.


----------



## Richard Cranium

Just got my feeder out today!


----------



## cedarlkDJ

They should ride this wave in. I saw an oriole on a hummer feeder the other day. Might get the grape jelly out after this. I'm looking forward to the little guys returning though.....


----------



## don

Have a friend in PA that saw his first this week so I'm expecting them anytime now.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

First hummer at my feeder 5-3 a male,welcome back.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

No hummers yet but, I did see another oriole on a feeder yesterday morning so I put a cam on it. I left it out all night and the only thing that showed up was a masked bandit!


----------



## finlander

I did buy coral bells this spring. Two different plants planted side by side. One plant has shown some life by have 4-5 stalks but very small flowers less than a thimble in size. Other has shown no stalks or buds.


----------



## Scout 2

We have a couple of batches of little ones. They showed up at the feeder on Sun


----------



## ebijack

We had lots of visitors yesterday. If the dang sparrows would stop chasing them away I'm sure they would be here more and often. I was lucky to get 3 shots yesterday that were mostly in focus. Again, cheap auto focus/zoom camera.. when it works.



It has become rare that they go to or feed from the 3 feeders we have. They typically (if not chased off) check/feed from every black and bloom silvia flower. We only have 2 of those plants. But, the hang time is fantastic compared to our feeders.


----------



## Scout 2

The bear got our feeder last week. Put up a new one and the birds come to it every morning but not much during the day


----------



## cedarlkDJ

ebijack said:


> I was lucky to get 3 shots yesterday that were mostly in focus. Again, cheap auto focus/zoom camera.. when it works.


Those are some great shots jack!!



finlander said:


> I see some males in the photos. I was surprised they r still here. Read that they migrate back south soon.


Not sure where you read that but, I've never seen them leave early. It's just getting into prime flower time. I'm still filling the feeders every 2-3 days. I put a cam on one Sat. to see if any babies are visiting yet. Not yet but, plenty of males around still.......


----------



## finlander

Where are you in Michigan, the 
ones who still have males appearing?


----------



## ebijack

Did you look at our locations.


----------



## Vicious Fishous

These are some great shots. We don't have as many hanging around as we did last year. We did get to see some kind of mating, or territorial display. A male was pestering a female by buzzing her as she perched. He was flying in a progressively larger U shaped pattern up and down, a little higher each time. He's done that that the last few days. It was cool to see.


----------



## finlander

Those of u having good luck this year with birds at your feeders,
are you using cane or beet sugar?
I used beet for the first few years then switched. Now I see few birds, only transients. Some years have good numbers, other years have less.


----------



## finlander

Who is in cities? Who is in the country near woods with abundant bugs nearby? Well water or city water?


----------



## ebijack

I'm in the slum area of Warren.


----------



## hitechman

Small city..............still getting 4-5 visits a day from mainly females and juveniles. No Orioles for 2 weeks now. I think they may have migrated a little early this year.

Steve


----------



## finlander

I read on a site, that the males
come north first and leave first,
after mating. If no babies yet, maybe the females weren't in the mood.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

That web site by the op is a good one to research......

*Gender Differences in Migration*

Male hummingbirds migrate northward as much as three weeks earlier in the spring than females. In the fall, the mature males similarly leave earlier than females and immature birds. Several reasons are generally offered for this behavior:


by arriving first, the earliest males have their choice of the best territories, which improves their chances of attracting females for breeding. But this advantage must be balanced against the risk of arriving before food is plentiful.
females - who will soon be nesting - will find more and better-developed flowers on the spring migration route if they leave somewhat later; in promiscuous species such as hummingbirds, which do not form pair bonds at all, breeding females are more valuable than males, and a reliable food supply reduces their risk.
the early fall departure of the males may leave a richer diet available for the developing young of the year.
*Distribution and Migration*
Ruby-throats breed throughout eastern to Midwestern North America, from southern Canada to the Gulf of Mexico. Most winter in Mexico, Central America, and on Caribbean islands, although a few remain in the Gulf states and the Outer Banks of North Carolina. Most researchers accept a remarkable non-stop crossing of the Gulf, taking 18-20 hours. They arrive at the coast in late February or early March, and follow the development of spring flowers northward, reaching my home in St. Louis on April 20 +/- 2 days. Males migrate earlier than females, in both directions; some adult males start south as early as July. Our female breeding birds leave here (St. Louis) in September, with the young of the year following; the last juveniles depart abruptly at first frost (mid-October). By mid-November the fall migration is essentially completed throughout North America.

Males are gone around me by late August. I saw some babies the other day. Cute little suckers. I put a cam out yesterday but, didn't get any babies. Still plenty of hummers around though....


----------



## finlander

Neighbor saw a brown n yellow hummer hover near him on an overcast day recently. He smokes and drinks a bit, more than a bit. 
Sez he knows what a hummingbird looks like. A rufous?


----------



## JBooth

I'd thing more likely it was a hummingbird moth


----------



## finlander

That's what I asked him and he said no. He knows what an h-bird looks like.


----------



## cedarlkDJ

Mostly just juveniles around now first thing in the morning.....


















Then the bees move in.....










Still some adult males around though finlander.....










(just playing today with a new S40 build)


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM

Hummingbirds are intriguing. The pictures posted here are amazing. 
Here is a link about, in slow motion, Hummingbird facts. It's very interesting.

http://1funny.com/hummingbirds-ultra-slow-motion-amazing-facts/


----------



## Waif

finlander said:


> Those of u having good luck this year with birds at your feeders,
> are you using cane or beet sugar?
> I used beet for the first few years then switched. Now I see few birds, only transients. Some years have good numbers, other years have less.


The sugars source does not seem to matter as much as it being inverted before use...
Young of year are hot- rodding and chasing each other.
Adults feed and rest more ,though will chase another off to wait a turn despite multiple feeders and flowers.

If feeders are not up to snuff ,an adult will let me know by visiting me during my morning wake up out front.

Have not been squinting hard recently, but had a male around in the past couple weeks.


----------

